# lspci: Cannot open/sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:00.0/resource

## enoch_root

Hi, looking for help or documentation to solve problem with sys-apps/pciutils. Freshly installed system. "lspci: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:00.0/resource: No such file or directory". reemerging of lspci havent changed anything. Also there is no files or folders "resource"  in the whole /sys/bus/pci/device directory. 

Thanks for help.

----------

## krinn

```
pwd

/sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:00.0

ls

broken_parity_status      dma_mask_bits  modalias  resource          vendor

class                     enable         msi_bus   subsystem

config                    irq            power     subsystem_device

consistent_dma_mask_bits  local_cpulist  remove    subsystem_vendor

device                    local_cpus     rescan    uevent

```

So you should have one, at least you know lspci is doing fine.

I would look at kernel (and no, no idea what option enable that, but i would dig PCI options)

----------

## enoch_root

thanks for quick response. digging in.

----------

## enoch_root

Solved the problem by enabling additional PCI options in kernel. Thanks for the hint.

----------

## krinn

 *enoch_root wrote:*   

> Solved the problem by enabling additional PCI options in kernel. Thanks for the hint.

 

more a guess than an hint  :Smile: 

lucky me (and you)

----------

